# My gear



## draynes (Feb 29, 2008)

Klipsch RF-7's, RC-7, RS-7's
Harman Kardon AVR 335
Cadence CSX-15 Sub
RCA 52" hd Monitor
PS3 80gb
Harmony 890 pro remote 
ACE 515 ac conditioner 

While I do enjoy what I have, I am looking into improving the Rf-7 with a crossover upgrade, add a tube amp and diy subs way down the line. Oh also acoustic panel's if I can get the waf with in terms.


----------

